# air pump



## reds21 (Mar 13, 2009)

how critical is it to have an air pump that matches your aquarium size? i just received a 55 gallon aquarium from a friend and i noticed he had a 20 gallon air pump for the 55 gallon aquarium. besides it not being the "correct" size, what would be the issue with using the 20 gallon pump?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

None. You don't even have to have an airstone unless you are keeping fish that need oxygen-rich water, or maybe if you have an overstocked tank.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

The size of gallons on the air pump doesn't have to match the size of your tank. I have a pump rated for 10 gallons in my 29 gallon tank and a 60 gallon pump in my 125 gallon. You should see on the box of the air pump how deep it can be placed in the tank and how many air devices it can operate at that depth. I.e. at a 24" depth my Rena Air can operate 1 air device but it could operate 2 at 18" or up to 4 at only 12". That's the real issue because if it's too deep it might not be able to push out the air.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I forgot to say that as long as it's pumping out air it should be fine.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

No problems, I do not have an air pump on my 55...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

be sure to include a check valve. theyre cheap but a great thing to have. if the pump fails/power fails the air line wont create a siphon ruining the pump, inside the stand and so forth.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

It really depends on volume of water and depth of air stone in the tank and type of air stone.


----------



## lowco1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am running a 20 gal pump in both of my 55 gal tanks that have 2 air stones each and everything runs perfect.


----------

